# Turbo Chevy 350



## spikex4x (Oct 9, 2005)

What up guys? I got a 1.8T Jetta with a few mods...18Psi, FMIC, CAI, 3" turbo back exaust, ect. This is my everyday driver....I wanna start building a chevy 350 to beat the balls off of. It's definatly gotta be twin turbo and I'm thinking about throwing it into an rx7 shell. This is my first venture outside of VW so I'm not quite sure which direction to go with it? I need some input. Right now I'm working with a fuel injected 350 and these are my questions:
Should I stay fuel injected or go carb?
Stock Heads or aftermarket aluminum heads?
What size aftermarket cam would u suggest?
What size bore should I go with?
What size pistons?
Aftermarket crankshaft or stock?
Aluminum or Steel Rods and what length?
And if you have any other suggestions they would be greatly appriciated.
Thanks
MJ


----------



## Ddubb9965 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: Turbo Chevy 350 (spikex4x)*

Hey, personally i wouldn't do a twin turbo 350. If u wanna talk small block chevy performance im me, my aim is trickdadd9965. That was my world before i joined the vw scene. i have my own suggestions, and might be able to hook u up with some nice places to find parts. either pm me on here or im me if u wanna talk about american muscle, otherwise prepare to get flamed on here.


----------



## f0xf0702k1 (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Turbo Chevy 350 (Ddubb9965)*

i have a friend running a 306ci with a T-71 in his mustang, it has dif rods and pistons not sure what kind though. trick flow heads and intake manifold running on megasquirt. expecting to see 500hp/500tq at 15psi. he had shorty headers and custom made them into turbo manifolds, one bank is routed over to the other. also has a healthy cam in it but not sure what kind.


_Modified by f0xf0702k1 at 5:04 PM 11-14-2005_


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

http://www.bankspower.com tt kits are awesome


----------



## yellerrado (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Turbo Chevy 350 (spikex4x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spikex4x* »_What up guys? I got a 1.8T Jetta with a few mods...18Psi, FMIC, CAI, 3" turbo back exaust, ect. This is my everyday driver....I wanna start building a chevy 350 to beat the balls off of. It's definatly gotta be twin turbo and I'm thinking about throwing it into an rx7 shell. This is my first venture outside of VW so I'm not quite sure which direction to go with it? I need some input. Right now I'm working with a fuel injected 350 and these are my questions:
Should I stay fuel injected or go carb?
Stock Heads or aftermarket aluminum heads?
What size aftermarket cam would u suggest?
What size bore should I go with?
What size pistons?
Aftermarket crankshaft or stock?
Aluminum or Steel Rods and what length?
And if you have any other suggestions they would be greatly appriciated.
Thanks
MJ


-i would go carb.. there is a place in cali that is excellent with blow through carbs.. recently dyno'd a stock block 502 with procharger and one of thier carbs at about 930whp dyno didnt like it. 
-alum heads for weight and for cooling.. youd really want that to not offset the balance of the rx-7
-i would call up comp cams or one of the big cam companies and they will set you up with a fi cam specific for what you want
-keep stock bore or .030 over if you wanna clean up the block
-pistons to match.. whoever offers best fi pistons je wiseco whoever
-try and find a factory forged crank.. cranks can get pricey but with twin turbos your talkin 6-7-800hp easy and thats a lot of stress on a crank
-NOOO alum rods they are a really bad choice for a car that is driven any amount of distance. life expetancy is very short and that is if they dont grenade and destroy the entire motor along with it. if you dont believe me ask drag racers im sure one of them will have a horror story of alum rods. 5.7 or 6.0 in length.. again goes along with what pistons you get
last big of advice.. do itt!! ganna be fun stuffin that in a rx7 though haha


----------



## Spooled_AWP (May 29, 2004)

*Re: Turbo Chevy 350 (yellerrado)*

interested in an rx-7 tube chasis?


----------



## _Scirocco20v (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: Turbo Chevy 350 (Spooled_AWP)*

Allen (81vwpickup) owns a 2nd gen RX7 SBC that runs 11's all motor and 9's on the bottle. Might want to talk with him.


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Turbo Chevy 350 (yellerrado)*

You could try to pick up a set of Vortex 350 heads, supposedly they flow better than pretty much all their heads except the vette ones. I have a set in Phoenix, but unfortunately I'm in Iraq. ANYWAYS be advised that you can't boost most engines like you can just boost a VW engine....a lot of them have to have the block sleeved and stuff so consult some people in the know. As far as bore and stuff.....how big of an engine do you want...


----------



## _Scirocco20v (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: Turbo Chevy 350 (mechsoldier)*

If you want to boost a small block you wont have much of an issue.
You can buy forged pistons, rods, crank for $2500-$3000. If you get lucky you might even find a 350 engine w/ forged crank/rods. 
I think he means Vortec heads.
You can find the Chevy performance heads in several CC sizes for around $500.
All 350 small blocks are cast iron blocks so you dont have to worry about sleeving them. Id suggest a simple 30 overbore to net you a 355ci.
I would also suggest going with a good stand alone to tune everything.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Turbo Chevy 350 (spikex4x)*

I have paper plans on this dating back about 15 years. I had the itch and started acquiring some items after i built my Turbo JH back in the late 80's early 90's, but since scrapped and sold the stuff due to time money, etc.
I used to have a '69 camaro and have built many Chevy v8's over the years.
Here are some recomemndations:
1.) Forged, Forged Fored (Pistons, Crank and Rods). This is not an option in a Chevy v8 in my opinion and experience
2.) Scrap the 350 for a 383 Stroker. Parts are super cheap and you will be much happier in the long run all around. Peak Power/Torque, revs, power band, etc
3.) Heads are your choice. Just make sure the chamber cc's will give you the desired compression you are looking for.
4.) Cam. I would check with Crane, etc for an FI cam that they would recommend. this is what we did when we built a 383 with a Paxton and Gas.
5.) Pistons. i would stay around 8 or 8:5 to 1. Whatever bore you want, but woudl not go bigger than .030 over to keep the sleeve thickness.
6.) If it were me, I would either try to piggyback or adapt the fuel inj or go megasquirt with HEI ignition. No reason to go Blow through carb in this day and age IMHO
7.) innovate Wideband with LMA3 and or multiple LC1's so you can have a WB o2 on each bank.
Shawn


----------



## Hybrid VW (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: Turbo Chevy 350 (spikex4x)*

This guy is local to me and has a turboed small block: http://www.brianmacy.com/horsepowerconnection.htm
Watched it put down a bit over 1200whp last weekend


----------



## Kor (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: Turbo Chevy 350 (Hybrid VW)*

Wheres the challenge in using a chevy engine, much more fun to make a small engine faster!


----------



## KrautFed (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: Turbo Chevy 350 (spikex4x)*

My input is going to be, *GO EFI!* I'm currently tuning a 355ci car with a T76 run on TEC3. The car was originally a carbed car and ran into sooo many problems. I know there are turboed carbed cars out there, but save yourself the trouble.
If you really want an incredible setup, look into LS1's. www.hinsonsupercars.com
HSC-TestCar.wmv <- Brian's LS1 FD going 6.0 @ 112 in the 1/8th


----------



## Ddubb9965 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: Turbo Chevy 350 (KrautFed)*

His desire is 5-600 horsepower and deep 10's in the quarter. Which is easily acquirable just with natural aspiration on a small block...and with the right tranny and gearing deep tens with the weight of the rx-7 body would be like a cake walk. so unless ur planning on getting ur 8 second license, just keep it simple.


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: Turbo Chevy 350 (Ddubb9965)*

The Banks kits are about $11k. The nice thing is that they are pretty much bolt on, but after the engine rebuild and the Banks kit you are looking at nearly $15k in just the engine. 
But ain't it a beautiful thing? So symmetrical.








http://www.bankspower.com/twin-turbo-system.cfm
It's gotta sound like a jet taking off. I've always wanted to make a WS6 clone with a twin turbo LS1 under the hood.










_Modified by DHill at 1:50 PM 11-18-2005_


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

that sea of billet pullies / accessories / brackets will set you back a bit too


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

yeah i got their catalog, ill have to find it and post the prices they had for everything. complete motors were some insane price


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*

Here is one that we put together.
ended up going [email protected]
http://geocities.com/64duece/


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (zornig)*

Booya!


----------



## oversteervw (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: (zornig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zornig* »_Here is one that we put together.
ended up going [email protected]
http://geocities.com/64duece/

this car is currently for sale also. $45k turn key. we worked all the bugs out of the this car. currently is setup with a 4link and flys reliably.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

Looks real good guys








any better pics of the collectors? 
Is the turbo mounted or is it on the exhaust?


----------



## _Scirocco20v (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (oversteervw)*

$45k









My friend spent over $100k into his car to run mid 8's (all motor). $45k is a steal and a half.


----------



## yallgotboost (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Turbo Chevy 350 (spikex4x)*

my turbo rx7


----------



## _Scirocco20v (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: Turbo Chevy 350 (yallgotboost)*

Heres a question, wheres the radiator? Or is that an alky drag car?


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: Turbo Chevy 350 (_Scirocco20v)*

It must go so fast it doesn't need a radiator.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Turbo Chevy 350 (DHill)*

i knew a guy in germany with an all motor mustang (street legal runnin 11.6 ), then he pieced together his own TT kit and fabbed everything himself runnin two 60-1 hi fi's. he was 670whp then, god only knows what hes at now. he has around $35k in the motor itself.


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: Turbo Chevy 350 (PBWB)*

I bet his dad can beat up all of our dads.


----------



## _Scirocco20v (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: Turbo Chevy 350 (Hardcore VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hardcore VW* »_I bet his dad can beat up all of our dads.


I dont know, my dad is a pretty good shot.


----------



## Iceman666 (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: Turbo Chevy 350 (DHill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DHill* »_It must go so fast it doesn't need a radiator.

















radiator is mounted horizontally under the front of the motor, no IC cuz its alky and a 5" hole in the fender where the exhaust comes out
its sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oversteervw (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Turbo Chevy 350 (Iceman666)*

it runs on c16 race gas, no alky. those are just mockup pics, i have finished pics somewhere on my HD. runs a radiator, AWIC in cabin where the pass. seat would be. 
the turbo has a mount built on the front frame rail to support it.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Turbo Chevy 350 (Iceman666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iceman666* »_
radiator is mounted horizontally under the front of the motor, no IC cuz its alky and a 5" hole in the fender where the exhaust comes out
its sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You must be thinking of this car
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2299677


----------



## Iceman666 (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: Turbo Chevy 350 (oversteervw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oversteervw* »_it runs on c16 race gas, no alky. those are just mockup pics, i have finished pics somewhere on my HD. runs a radiator, AWIC in cabin where the pass. seat would be. 
the turbo has a mount built on the front frame rail to support it. 

well then you changed things and didnt tell me








and you still never sent me a damn vid of it either!!


----------



## Sleepy Mk1 (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: Turbo Chevy 350 (Iceman666)*

I helped put one together on a 306. Twins off a GM diesel truck, MS, keith black pistons on a stock crank, forged rods, aftermarket heads. Car was carbed to begin with, but IMO its 1000% worth switching to EFI of some sort.
Never dyno'd, but it makes 15psi by 3500rpm, and pulls to 7500. Its fun.


----------



## oversteervw (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Turbo Chevy 350 (Iceman666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iceman666* »_
well then you changed things and didnt tell me








and you still never sent me a damn vid of it either!!

are you thinking of the correct car? we never were going to put this car on alky, its not built for it. its a Q8 and NMCA 10.5 chevy 2 nova. maybe i was speaking of a different car, i dunno. 
this is the chevy 2 at the local Q8.


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Turbo Chevy 350 (oversteervw)*

how set are you on a chevy?? if you ask me a ford 302 motor more cost effective. you can easily take short tube headers and flip them around and make a crossover pipe. look in http://www.turbomustangs.com they have just about everything you need and tons of used parts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vfarren (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: Turbo Chevy 350 (oversteervw)*

Brady,
Why is Dennis selling the car? Something new or does he want to start a college fund for his kid?


----------



## oversteervw (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Turbo Chevy 350 (vfarren)*

he's switching things up for a bit. spent the last 2 yrs. thrashing on this car. achieved his goal of solid 7's and wants to move on to something else.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Turbo Chevy 350 (Hardcore VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hardcore VW* »_I bet his dad can beat up all of our dads.

Utah cats tend to build faster ish though, they know it and seen it all.


----------

